# Are Store Bought Stands Made Strong Enough?



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up a 125 gallon tank at an auction and then found a used stand for it on Craigslist. The stand is a store bought one, actually this exact model: 
125 Gallon Aquarium Stand by Altra Furniture 243-5602096
It looks good, but when I got it home I really looked closer at it and it is made of particle board, not even plywood. I think it is a "put it together yourself" type since it has those screw plugs that tighten on pins like most cheap furniture. I know they have to engineer these things to hold the weight that they say they will. I just don't feel real comfortable with about 1000 pounds sitting perched on particleboard. Should I try to beef it up with some hidden 2 x 4's, or am I being overly cautious?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well there have been several threads concerning the strength of factory produced stands. 
Some would argue that they are to weak some say that they are designed that way to move and settle ( or something like that ) to evenly support the tank. 
My own personal opinion ( not shared by all ) is that they are crap.They are a mass produced and made like you say "like cheep furniture'...Made to fit into the smallest box for shipping etc. they also are not even made of good quality wood . Go figure , it soaks up water like a sponge and swells up like one too..
Nothing like a good solid home made stand with real wood and even some 2x4s or 6s even the odd 4x4. The solider the better IMO as your tank is really a solid structure ,not meant to be put on a wobbly stand made out of pressing sawdust and almers glue together to produce boards and sheets.........They do look nice tho ., 

Having said that You could build a inner structure out of 2x4's for added streghth..Keep it dry and you should be okay.

Also ... 125 gallons of water weighs a 1000 lbs plus the tank is about 200...... plus decorations.:bigsmile:


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

When I purchased my 210 gal, initially didn't want the factory stand, but the package deal for the tank, glass top and stand was almost the same as if I split it up and just took the top and the tank. When it was finally delivered and upon closer examination, I was shocked to see how small of a lip was supporting the upper surface that would then hold the tank. 1/4 of an inch, the rest was attached to the side. I showed it to a couple of carpenters who were doing some renos and when I mentioned how much weight this would be supporting, I saw their eyebrows go up. A few extra 2x4s, some 1x3 for vertical bracing and exterior corners - and I feel much better. Plus it's holding the tank.

I guess you could argue that the manufacturer's must make a lot of these, all to the same specs and not every client will add additional supports to the stands. You would think if more of the stands designed to hold some of the really large tanks were collapsing, we'd hear about it. So I guess you could say, they're strong enough... but I wasn't taking the off chance they weren't. If only for my own piece of mind


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used factory made stands before... No good experiences... They always swell with a drop of water... As Aquaman said sawdust is no good to hold up water...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I like building my stand out of oak plywood. It will hold but a couple of overflow and a few years (say 5) down the road, you will end up wanting to replace them. Your call really.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Factory stands are crap. That being said, they are strong enough to hold the tank and then some , even though they don't look like it . Most manufacturers of the biggest tanks will only warranty them if they are mounted on their stands. They are fine , but as stated by others, they won't hold up to spills and minor leaks from filters and accessories; but do last as long as the warranty. A well built home made stand is much better and most people build stands that would literally hold up a truck for even the smaller tanks.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with the previous posts. Factory stands are strong enough to hold up. Just for me, I don't like the idea of my tank being supported by nailed 1x3's in shear. I feel much more secure with my stand resting firmly on a home-made stand built of 2x4's and then skinned in the material of my choice. I would never put any size aqiarium on a stand made of particle board. Solid wood, like pine, would be my choice if I had to buy a factory stand.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Me too. I build my stands with 2x4s and 2x6s. I'd rather overengineer than under. And never use MDF/particle board for a stand that is supposed to hold up a glass container full of water.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

MDF is different to particle board. My own stand is 2x4 frame skinned in MDF and I have made a number of MDF stands for others. Sealed correctly MDF is not an issue.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess I will see if I can make an inner frame of 2 x 4's and use this one as a skin for it. Luckily I didn't pay much for it, so no great loss.


----------

